# Summer Exchange Signup



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im calling this secret exchange Spring into Summer!! 

Please read the rules carefully before you sign up

#1 THe mods & admin are not responsible if someone does not receive a gift you must be willing to take this risk when signing up there is always someone who receives nothing it seems.

#2 You must have at least 500 posts & be an active member (or have sucessfully participated in an exchange before)

#3 I am asking that if you sign up multiple pets that you are required to send out multiple gifts.

#4 the deadline for signing up will be April 24th all names will be paired & pm'd out by April 30th

#5 I am asking that all gifts be mailed out on or before June 12th to assure delivery by June 21st which is the first day of summer

#6 I am asking that people spend around $10 you may spend more if you so choose homemade gifts are also welcome

If you are interested in joining please pm me you name address, pets name & where you can ship to (U.S, UK, Ireland, Canada)


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

YAY How exciting! I don't know if I should enter one of my girls..or both?? Oh boy!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Bella Luna said:


> YAY How exciting! I don't know if I should enter one of my girls..or both?? Oh boy!


lol let me know when you decide...


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

appleblossom said:


> lol let me know when you decide...


Oh, I will..I'm going to want to go out and buy stuff now!!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Bella Luna said:


> Oh, I will..I'm going to want to go out and buy stuff now!!!



haha I know I am dying to run out & buy things..


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Woop woop woop
UK equivalent is about £7.10 with the current sucky exchange rate!!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Woop woop woop
> UK equivalent is about £7.10 with the current sucky exchange rate!!


WOW..that's not a whole lot at all  EEK!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

We are going to pass on this one. But I can't wait to see everyone's pics!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

TLI said:


> We are going to pass on this one. But I can't wait to see everyone's pics!


I love seeing what everyone gets... Im proboly jusy entering 1 of mine this time but will have to wait & see how many people sign up...I dont expect this to be a big exchange but you never know...


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

AWww, I'm not eligible, but I do look forward to seeing pictures of all the goodies!


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

Me neither


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Well, someone's gotta be the first sooooo....

I would like to enter Britney & Butter and we would love to send to multiple people! I would prefer to stick with US/Canada if possible

I'll send you my deets right now
:ngreet2:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

LittleHead said:


> Well, someone's gotta be the first sooooo....
> 
> I would like to enter Britney & Butter and we would love to send to multiple people! I would prefer to stick with US/Canada if possible
> 
> ...


lol Crystal you are actually 3rd...


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

ekeeney said:


> AWww, I'm not eligible, but I do look forward to seeing pictures of all the goodies!





Neve38 said:


> Me neither



Sorry guys..THe post count used to be 100 but alot of people would post in the million thread to get the post count up to sign up for the exchanges & then some wouldnt send gifts out....there is an exchange planned for about every 3 months or so...


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I'm glad we have until the 24th to decide... I have some other unresolved issues at the moment.



LittleHead said:


> ....I would like to enter Britney & Butter and we would love to send to multiple people!....


Oooo Crystal! an excuse to shop! :hello1:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I'm glad we have until the 24th to decide... I have some other unresolved issues at the moment.


Are your issues involving buying 1 chi or 2 lol


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Me me me I wanna be counted in coz I luvs buying for other friends (chi's) cor I am so excited I have asked mummy when we can go shopping already..

She tells me to stop jumping up lol

oh and I finks its very rude if people sign up then don't send out pressies, thaz tis like signing up to get pressies only and that is naughty and greedy. 

Luvs yous all Jake x x x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> Are your issues involving buying 1 chi or 2 lol


There is only room for one more at this Inn! LOL!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'd like to enter Minnie and Tootsie in the Spring into Summer exchange, i can ship to anywhere. Cant wait! yay, lol. thanks


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Jerry'sMom said:


> There is only room for one more at this Inn! LOL!


lol but who will it be???


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

oop's I forgets, mummy can post to anywhere as well


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Deme said:


> Me me me I wanna be counted in coz I luvs buying for other friends (chi's) cor I am so excited I have asked mummy when we can go shopping already..
> 
> She tells me to stop jumping up lol
> 
> ...


Ive added you can you send me your info again please


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

deme said:


> me me me i wanna be counted in coz i luvs buying for other friends (chi's) cor i am so excited i have asked mummy when we can go shopping already..
> 
> She tells me to stop jumping up lol
> 
> ...


i agree!!!!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

elaina said:


> i'd like to enter Minnie and Tootsie in the Spring into Summer exchange, i can ship to anywhere. Cant wait! yay, lol. thanks


Ive got you added can you send me your info again please?


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Deme said:


> Me me me I wanna be counted in coz I luvs buying for other friends (chi's) cor I am so excited I have asked mummy when we can go shopping already..
> 
> She tells me to stop jumping up lol
> 
> ...


I agree Jake its terriable when ppl sign up & never intend to send gifts!! hopefully Ive uped the count enough where it wont happen..


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Daisy is snoring.. but has a dream bubble above her head which says mummy cans i come to the shops with you and helps choose my SSS (SS is secret santa right?) presents peeeaasseeeeeeeeee

She also agrees with Jake and says to stop bouncing up and down coz you's got a bad leg!!!


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

Can I enter Charlie into this one please. I'd like to stick to the UK please.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

phoebedog said:


> Can I enter Charlie into this one please. I'd like to stick to the UK please.


ive added you just need your info again..


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh im not sure whether too or not! Im soo busy with college for these last 2-3 months! lol Ill give it a think


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

do u need my info again?


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> ive added you just need your info again..


I've pm'd them to you x


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

elaina said:


> do u need my info again?


yes please....

I save all the pm's with the addresses then forward the addresses to the person who gets your name that way there is no issue with me possibly typing a name or address incorrectly....


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Wish I could join. *sigh* When I get a chi, then I'll try doing this


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

TwilightGirlKay said:


> Wish I could join. *sigh* When I get a chi, then I'll try doing this


hope you get your chi soon


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> lol but who will it be???


shhhh! I'm in intense, top secret negotiations with the breeder at this time.
I will get back to you on that...


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Jerry'sMom said:


> shhhh! I'm in intense, top secret negotiations with the breeder at this time.
> I will get back to you on that...



no!!! Im on a need to know basis here & I need to know NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol

Im pulling for madeline!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

WOW... this post went to 5 pages quickly 
PM has been sent...... let the fun begin!!
(BTW, I don't have the 500 posts but I have already participated in an exchange)


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

TwilightGirlKay said:


> Wish I could join. *sigh* When I get a chi, then I'll try doing this


I don't see why you couldn't participate for your Chi layette


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Hmmm. An exchange! Should dexter be in this one? What do u guys think


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> Hmmm. An exchange! Should dexter be in this one? What do u guys think


I think Dexter wants to join! But then again I think he would also like you to make me a dreamchi pillow lol


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

appleblossom said:


> Sorry guys..THe post count used to be 100 but alot of people would post in the million thread to get the post count up to sign up for the exchanges & then some wouldnt send gifts out....there is an exchange planned for about every 3 months or so...



Aww I was really looking forward to the next posted exchange, I love shopping  did people really do such a thing? 



appleblossom said:


> I agree Jake its terriable when ppl sign up & never intend to send gifts!! hopefully Ive uped the count enough where it wont happen..


When is the deadline to join? perhaps I can post my duff off and make the cut off/post limit.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

appleblossom said:


> I think Dexter wants to join! But then again I think he would also like you to make me a dreamchi pillow lol


Lol order one silly hehe.. :b im gettin a new machinebtomaro so ill be back in business again


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> I think Dexter wants to join! But then again I think he would also like you to make me a dreamchi pillow lol


HMMM... wonder if the 'organizer' take bribes.......LOL...... Dexter for me.....

LMAO :coolwink:


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> hope you get your chi soon


I hope so too lol


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I don't see why you couldn't participate for your Chi layette


What does layette mean?


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

jan896 said:


> HMMM... wonder if the 'organizer' take bribes.......LOL...... Dexter for me.....
> 
> LMAO :coolwink:


haha I do take bribes!! what ya offering lol


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

TwilightGirlKay said:


> What does layette mean?


its like a collection of things you are buying for your future chi baby..


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Aw, hmm, I wonder then if I will join in just for the fun of it. I'd have to think of something good to get or make for the person I get if I do it. :thumbleft:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

TwilightGirlKay said:


> Aw, hmm, I wonder then if I will join in just for the fun of it. I'd have to think of something good to get or make for the person I get if I do it. :thumbleft:


your welcome to join if you like...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

jan896 said:


> HMMM... wonder if the 'organizer' take bribes.......LOL...... Dexter for me.....
> 
> LMAO :coolwink:





appleblossom said:


> haha I do take bribes!! what ya offering lol


LOL!!!! you guys!!!!! :daisy: u mean him as gettin from or givin to? lol so confusing. wha kinda organizer takes bribes! rofl :coolwink:


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Hmm, maybe a vote will get me to decide lol.
Who wants me to do the exchange? Raise your paws


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

Well, guess I'm out of this one with the 500 post limit.

Is this going to be the limit for Secret Santa as well? I took part in the last one and had hoped to take part in the next. I can hit 500 by then but not in time for this one.


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

nawwww toby will have to miss out this time. Hopefully i can get the post count up by the time the next one rolls around. Have fun guys..........


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

IowasAngel said:


> Well, guess I'm out of this one with the 500 post limit.
> 
> Is this going to be the limit for Secret Santa as well? I took part in the last one and had hoped to take part in the next. I can hit 500 by then but not in time for this one.


"#2 You must have at least 500 posts & be an active member (or have sucessfully participated in an exchange before)"

u took part in 1 before so its fine no? :hello1:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TwilightGirlKay said:


> Hmm, maybe a vote will get me to decide lol.
> Who wants me to do the exchange? Raise your paws


*raises paws and nose* :daisy:


sookey said:


> nawwww toby will have to miss out this time. Hopefully i can get the post count up by the time the next one rolls around. Have fun guys..........


ur almost there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> "#2 You must have at least 500 posts & be an active member (or have sucessfully participated in an exchange before)"
> 
> u took part in 1 before so its fine no? :hello1:


Yep, I can tell I need some sleep. I completely missed that. Thanks for pointing it out! :cheer:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

IowasAngel said:


> Yep, I can tell I need some sleep. I completely missed that. Thanks for pointing it out! :cheer:


hooorah! ccasion9: now get some sleep bfore u make more mistakes hehe!


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Bah, who needs sleep...*snore*...zzzzzzzzzz...WAIT WHAT!?
I'm going to go to bed in probably 30mins due to church tomorrow lol. 
Hmm, still don't know for sure if I want to do the Summer Exchange or not. 
I really don't have money myself. 
The best thing I could do is make something for the person I get. Like a craft or a drawing by hand of the persons Chi or both of them.
Hmm, does that work? Cause if it does I maybe able to do this for the fun of it


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Dexter join you may get one of your girlf


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> Dexter join you may get one of your girlf


lol daisydoo! :hello1: hummm definitely or my cool brothers bark bark. come fb chat!!! ^_^


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Will do.. totally shattered!!

Girlfriends.... although we're still working on you dumping fifi!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwww pooooor Fifi....!! 

Please add Billy and Pixie to the summer exchange Appleblossom.

We'll post to the UK.

Do you need our details again? x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

rache said:


> Awwww pooooor Fifi....!!
> 
> Please add Billy and Pixie to the summer exchange Appleblossom.
> 
> ...


We're still ignoring Billy in this house too!! I can't remember why but he favoured someone rather than his little sisters best bud!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> We're still ignoring Billy in this house too!! I can't remember why but he favoured someone rather than his little sisters best bud!!!


hahaha omg...so much drama in chi-world lmao


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Hahahahaha like that is it! 

There is enough of Billy to go round, he just likes to keep everyone happy! 

He does have a little soft spot for a certain young lady tho, but dont go and tell anyone cos he dosent want anyone getting jealous and thinking he can have his cake and eat it!!

hahahaha

Plus Pixie would hate him for fancying her best bud! You know what these girls are like he keeps telling me!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hahahahaha i'm well up for the boys all having a ruck over Daisy.. Dexter needs to be getting involved!
People need to be signing up for this exchange im excited


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> Hahahahaha i'm well up for the boys all having a ruck over Daisy.. Dexter needs to be getting involved!
> People need to be signing up for this exchange im excited


LOL!!!! :hello1: woooooo signup everyone!!! come on come on summer is coming! plenty of bees to run away from and birds to chase!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Elise & tinkerbell are in 

(psst i want Dexter!!) lol  x


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

*Princess* said:


> Elise & tinkerbell are in
> 
> (psst i want Dexter!!) lol  x


Ive added you just need you information again...


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

lol everyone wants Dexter but is pigeonsheep doing the exchange?


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

pm sent  x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

please pidge!!! Dexter is the man!! we need him x


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

anyone else interested?


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I know I am entering at least one of the girls..I just have to decide if I want just Bella, or Libby as well Will let you know!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Bella Luna said:


> I know I am entering at least one of the girls..I just have to decide if I want just Bella, or Libby as well Will let you know!!


ok not a problem...let me know when you decide..


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

appleblossom said:


> ok not a problem...let me know when you decide..


Will do 

P.S. I like your new siggy


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Bella Luna said:


> Will do
> 
> P.S. I like your new siggy


aww thank you Terri made it for me!!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

i would like to sign up but im unsure if i can this time 

how long away is the next exchange?


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

JRZL said:


> i would like to sign up but im unsure if i can this time
> 
> how long away is the next exchange?


THe next exchange is proboly 3 months away...


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Bella Luna, enter BOTH!! Omg it would be so cute shopping for tiny lil Libby :love3:


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

Ah I would like to take part! But can't not enough posts! Oh will have to wait! I can understand about some people signing up then not sending gifts, But reciveing them! That is a little unfair!
I am off out next week to buy some goodies for my little ones! They enjoy their goodies! get at least one treat a month! Well that is a lie at least a treat even if it small one every week! I try to make sure that they feel loved!
Can't wait to see pictures of all the chi's reciveing gifts! Bet theyw ill be so excited!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

LittleHead said:


> Bella Luna, enter BOTH!! Omg it would be so cute shopping for tiny lil Libby :love3:


Haha, I know..I want to, but I guess I am a little nervous that I won't get anything again..Haha..I'm thinking about it though


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

sandymaynard said:


> I can understand about some people signing up then not sending gifts,


REALLY??
I can't understand.......


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi Jan.
What I meant to say is that I can understand the rule, As it is not nice to sign up and not send gifts! To me once signed up it is as good as a contract,Because it is unfair that you recieve and someone else does not that is unfair! I had Pickle laid across me while trying to type she lays over my shoulder! MAkes it very hard work! You know what you wnat to say but can't see screen on laptop


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

sandymaynard said:


> Hi Jan.
> What I meant to say is that I can understand the rule,


WHEW.... glad to 'hear' you say that!!


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

appleblossom said:


> Sorry guys..THe post count used to be 100 but alot of people would post in the million thread to get the post count up to sign up for the exchanges & then some wouldnt send gifts out....there is an exchange planned for about every 3 months or so...


No problem!! I will just have to make sure I don't get lazy with my posting! :dance:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

ekeeney said:


> No problem!! I will just have to make sure I don't get lazy with my posting! :dance:


lol the next exchange will be here before you know it..


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

sorry guy's... 
I do qualify because i was in the easter bunny exchange but i am adjusting to a big job change right now...have a fun exchange luv to see all the pretty pressies!!!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Pedro, Max and I are interested in doing an exchange again! So add us to the mix!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Pookypeds said:


> Pedro, Max and I are interested in doing an exchange again! So add us to the mix!


Ive added you!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Can everyone please post their chis sizes & likes & dislikes in the wishlist thread please....


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm going for it. 
If I get someone in the UK, I'll need a walk through on how to send mail there.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

TwilightGirlKay said:


> I'm going for it.
> If I get someone in the UK, I'll need a walk through on how to send mail there.


I put you down for US shipping....


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks appleblossom


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

TwilightGirlKay said:


> Thanks appleblossom


your welcome


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

We would like to sign up please... Lola


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I would like to enter just Bella for now I'll PM you my info!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Bella Luna said:


> I would like to enter just Bella for now I'll PM you my info!!


Ive added you & Bella


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Adrienne said:


> We would like to sign up please... Lola


ive added you just need your information please...


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

bumping this up


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

anyone else interested?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I would just keep bumping it up until the 24th. That gives everyone time to decide.


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

I would love to! But not got enough posts! But can't wait until i can get involved!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

TLI said:


> I would just keep bumping it up until the 24th. That gives everyone time to decide.


Thinking about moving the deadline up a few days Ive sent out pm's to the people who usually sign up just to make sure the thread has been seen....think when I took the post count requirement from 100 to 500 it cut down the signups lol


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

Enjoyed the last exchange, shy on the new post requirements to perticipate in this one. Just work to many hours to rack up the posts. Enjoy the exchange.
take care all,

Darla


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm gonna have to pass till the fall but I hope everyone has fun!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ive closed the signups everyone has been paired up & pm's have been sent!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

LET THE FUN BEGIN (and the shopping) !!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

jan896 said:


> LET THE FUN BEGIN (and the shopping) !!


 
yeah!!! woop woop x


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

Good luck everyone, will be good to see what people get  I couldnt enter either  Got over the 100 posts and then thought whohoo can do an exchange but seems I will have to keep posting  maybe next time the girls can join in


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

Hopefully next time around I can take part! Yeah can't wait hopefully will have enough posts! Then I can spend my partners hard earned cash! Yeah that will be fun! can't wait! just have to keep posting then hopefully!


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

I hope everyone has fun on this one.  I've decided to wait til the next exchange. Can't wait to see the pics of what everyone got.


----------

